# Not a normal petshop



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Went to a petshop today that sells not the normal things you would expect to find. Try Kangaroo's, Lions, Cheetah's.....Not figured out where I can take my lion for a walk yet...LOL

The question I would like answering is how many of you have the odd Lion as a pet in your garden?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Where is the pet shop located? I'm quite curious now...hmm, maybe, it's time to have that chat with the landlord about Skippy.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Where is the pet shop located? I'm quite curious now...hmm, maybe, it's time to have that chat with the landlord about Skippy.


 - Its on a farm near the Arabian Centre (Near Mirdiff)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dozza said:


> - Its on a farm near the Arabian Centre (Near Mirdiff)


Thanks, time for a day trip!
My colleague has been threatening to steal my parking space just to wind me up. Rather than block him in, I'm just going to get a lion and tie it to the driver's door!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Did they have monkeys?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Did they have monkeys?


I believe so, but didnt see any.

To quote 'We can get you anything you want'.

So I expect you request your exact type of monkey..LOL


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Wasn't there a random cheetah roaming Sharjah a few months ago?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Heard that there are a few locals in jumeira who keep lions, cheetahs etc in their villa gardens. More effective than a watch dog I suppose


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Horribly sad


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

i have seen one arab family having wolf here ( it was beautiful) and they wanted to sell it as they wanted to buy lion cubs for their children. And also have seen small monkey was on sale somewhere in mall petshop.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

samfurah said:


> i have seen one arab family having wolf here ( it was beautiful) and they wanted to sell it as they wanted to buy lion cubs for their children.


How stupid and irresponsible of them


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

One of the Villas beside the 17th green at Montgomery has a lion in the back garden.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm gonna have to have a chat with my parents and ask why I was only allowed to have dogs as pets! Why wasn't I allowed to have a lion or skippy?

Seriously though, why on earth would you want to have a dangerous animal as a pet for your children?? Do people have no concept of danger or are they just terrible parents that they would want the children to be in the company of an animal that could potentially eat them? How on earth do you even feed a fully grown lion without turning into dinner!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

To quote Chris Rock talking about a circus tiger that killed someone:

"That tiger didn't go crazy, that tiger went tiger."


----------

